# service intervals



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

how often does everyone change the oil in your pressure washers, air compressors, etc.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

try to every 9 months with my normal use, if im really uising them alot then every 5


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

I change mine once a year. if I used it more, that would change. I'm not real anal about, if it don't look like tar, I'm good!


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

i change my compressor oil every month when i'm using it daily otherwise i change it every 3 months, and my pressure washer does not see much use si i only change that at the begining and end of the season yeah i'm anal about maintaining my stuff if it gets dirty i wash it if the fliuds and filters look dirty i change them reguardless of how much use it has seen


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

yea my equipment gets regular baths too ..... make em happier


----------



## ferry (Nov 30, 2012)

I change my equipment oil nearly every 3 months.


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

I change most oils yearly or when they look low or bad. The mower’s is the only oil I have noticed that will get a little low or show wear. I feel this is from heavy mulching load of grass and leaves.


----------



## chuckster (Feb 25, 2013)

Once a year for everything but the generator. I change that about every 30 hours or so.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

My portable 3kw generator has only been used 4+ hours in the past four years, and I have just changed the oil once, mostly to see how to do it. 

The mower gets an oil change every year.

The stationary vertical 2-stage compressor in the garage also gets a change once a year. I plumbed up a drain tube and ball valve so it drains into a pan on the floor. When first installed, I still had kids at home, and was smart enough to remove the valve's lever and hide it. 

[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------

